# OK I KNOW , KNOW



## allyb (Jun 5, 2006)

hi,
well i just fed my lot and noticed 2 of my does which are housed together have just produced litters.
i normaly seprate before the joy ful evet but they weren`t due for another week and a half but for both of them to drop together is bad enough but for them to get on soo well while they have litters is shocking.
i mean they are both feeding each others kits.

I KNOW ,I KNOW

ur now all going to say separate them and i will if i find they don`t get on any more at the end of the day it will be my fault if some thing stupid happens(gods forbidd)
but if they are helping each other i`ll let them

ally


----------



## SugarLovesRats (Jul 27, 2006)

I wouldn't say that. If the rats were already cagemates and get along then there's no reason they should be seperated. Unless of course they do fight for some reason, but that's unlikely. Them feeding eachothers babies is not unusual, female rats will even "babysit" for eachother, even if they don't have a litter of there own. Anyway they should be fine, just keep an eye out is all.


----------



## Squishy (Aug 3, 2006)

I always leave two of my girls in together, they then share the load of feeding the litters and i find it takes the pressure off them some what.


----------



## ratwings (Sep 3, 2006)

I tried to separate Angel and babies from Basil and the main cage. Angel started freaking out and only concentrated on getting out. She is really attached to Basil and dosnt like being alone. Almost like a big sister to her. Even though Basil likes to ignore clingy Angel, they still get along.


----------



## FairytaleRat (Feb 13, 2007)

I have had 2 moms together. One just stole the others and nursed them all and the other mother went about life. It was cute! Even the dads stayed in the cage and all did very well. It was cute. They live in a 3 story palace with water bottles on all levels, continuous feeders, conduit tubes on 2 levels and a ladder hamick on the top. They all get heald atleast twice a day or more.


----------

